# Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone what gearbox they are using?Is it the transporter unit?Nice to see an Inline-5 TDi in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E7TDI (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is it 4 Motion as well?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice.


----------



## BigFoot3 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

I-5 TDI thats awesome








probably putting out maybe 250 whp and 400 wtq 
id love to have that engine in my car








not sure on the gearbox but it probably has 6 gears in long ratios since its an endurance racer


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

It's hard to tell, but the engine has the IP and TB on the inside. I wonder what they have in there for a transmission. I'd imagine it's very similar to the rally Golf with the I5...
--Matt


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (mattkosem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_It's hard to tell, but the engine has the IP and TB on the inside.
--Matt

The I5 (and I6) have 2 timing belts. One on the front like the 4cyl but it only drives the cam and water pump. The second belt drives the injection pump from the rear of the camshaft.
I'm guessing the tranny is a custom sequential dogbox, similar to what the rally cars use. It would need to be quite short to allow the 5cyl to fit. The transporter transaxle tilts the motor forward rather than back, so it wouldn't really work in the golf.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickTD)*

Is the transporter gearbox signifcantly shorter?


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Is the transporter gearbox signifcantly shorter?

No, but the transporter is significantly wider than a golf/jetta. The transporter tranny is just and 02A/J (called an 02B in the transporter) with a different bolt pattern and an extended right hand driveshaft flange.




_Modified by QuickTD at 12:55 AM 9-25-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_
No, but the transporter is significantly wider than a golf/jetta. The transporter tranny is just and 02A/J (called an 02B in the transporter) with a different bolt pattern and an extended right hand driveshaft flange.

So more than likely VWMS is using a custom shortened gearbox in there and not a normal 02"X" gearbox.


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
So more than likely VWMS is using a custom shortened gearbox in there and not a normal 02"X" gearbox.

That would be my guess.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_
That would be my guess.

Its actually a Volvo 850 TD gearbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

That is good news. It puts this swap into the realm of possible, though expensive...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_That is good news. It puts this swap into the realm of *im*possible, though expensive...

dont think volvo TD's came Stateside.The Transporter T3 uses a 02A gearbox but the engine sits 15 degrees forward.Here are some pictures of a Volvo TD engine bay:


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

No volvo 850TD's came stateside, but, believe it or not, there's a whole 'nother world out there... Europe has lots, just talk nice to your local foreign car parts importer and they could likely set you up with a complete drivetrain, for a price... The fabrication work to make it fit would be up to you. I could do it, but someone else would have to pay for it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (QuickTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_there's a whole 'nother world out there... Europe has lots 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats where I got my 6-Speed FWD box from.It came from a 2.5TDi A6 Station Wagon with the exact same engine,just different intake manifold.This would definately be an option for a Golf Mk2 and the 850 TD came with a 6-Speed Transverse box (probably uses the same GTi internals).


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its actually a Volvo 850 TD gearbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Volvo 850 *TDI*.
Same VW TDI engine, different car. VW even allowed Volvo to use the "TDI" name for their cars.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TexasVWdriver)*



TexasVWdriver said:


> Same VW TDI engine, different car. VW even allowed Volvo to use the "TDI" name for their cars.


I know its a TDi but everywhere has it listed as a Volvo 850 TD.More pictures:


----------



## xanctus (Dec 17, 2003)

mamamia that is one sweet jetta or should I say Bora wagon TDi...amazing


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (xanctus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanctus* »_mamamia that is one sweet jetta or should I say Bora wagon TDi...amazing

i concur


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (xanctus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanctus* »_mamamia that is one sweet jetta or should I say Bora wagon TDi...amazing

I want it to have my Kids, Er, um, carry my kids.


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

I was having a good day until I ran into this thread! NOW, I feel like an igonorant, unfortunate, deprived colonial!
So, let me salvage something of my dignity: Anyone know what bolt pattern is on the 2.5 TDI in the 850 application (or the Audi for that matter, or the T4 - which I think also came with this engine)? i.e., are they all VW or Audi pattern, or is the 850 unique?
Pat


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Pat Dolan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_ Anyone know what bolt pattern is on the 2.5 TDI in the 850 application

The Bolt pattern on the bell housing is the same as the Audi Inline-5 engine's since the 850TD is an Audi engine.The gearbox that comes with the 850TD is a VW gearbox but its different to the one found in the transporter (Transporter bellhousing causes I-5 engine to lean too far forward).A vortexer messaged me last week saying that he was going to attempt this swap and is looking for a 850TD combination in UK.
all I can say is watch this space....








In other news,just when you think VW/Audi MS had reached the pinnacle of there performance development they turn around and blow things way out of proportion.
This is supposed to be the replacement for the ever winning LeMans R8.How do you think the competition is going to feel loosing to a *Diesel*?I could just see the T-Shirt sales now.... "our cars can run on cooking oil,who wants french fries?"
...*the AUDI R10*


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

Reading about it makes me giddy. Let's hope the clutch holds up


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Malone)*









its hard to tell from the pics, but how many cylinders is it? it looks like a V12, or a V10 to me


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (2manvr6)*

Its a V12.Audi's first V12...








not only are we kissing the W8 goodbye,but looks as though the W12 is on its way out.
Imagine an A8 owner walking into a dealership and being approached by the sales agent.I could just picture it now...
*Sales agent :* "excuse me Sir,would you like your A8 with a V12TDi or W12?"
*customer :* "whats wrong with a V10 TDi"
*sales agent :* "nothing at all,just that Audi decided to reinvent the wheel again and add 2 more cylinders to the allready highly successful engine"
*customer :* "If I wanted a V12 I would have bought a Mercedes-Benz"


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice, Diesel power is what we need ...


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The Wix posted: " Thats where I got my 6-Speed FWD box from.It came from a 2.5TDi A6 Station Wagon with the exact same engine, etc. " and it almost slipped by me. Are you telling me that an A6 (as in C5 platform) in Europe is a TRANSVERSE installation now????????


----------



## drignotum (Oct 11, 2005)

I need to hear those cars
NEED to NEED to! I wanna hear a prototype car that sounds like a cummins. 

i read that the drivers had to adjust to not being able to hear the engine like they were used to with past cars.


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

I heard that the R10 makes me wet in the crotch area....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_Are you telling me that an A6 (as in C5 platform) in Europe is a TRANSVERSE installation now????????

No,longitudinal.I only deal with transverse If I have to.I wanted a 6-speed FWD box and the only way for me to get one was by getting a whole Audi A6 2.5TDi bundle.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_I heard that the R10 makes me wet in the crotch area.... 

I heard the R10 makes the competition chunky in the bum area







.I am convinced more now than ever before that VAG,more importantly Audi as a brand will always be leaders in the automotive industry.I bet they ban TDi technology next year








I feel proud every morning I walk to my car and see the 4 rings united as 1.
(did that just make you all giddy inside like it did me?)
Found another shot of the TDi endurance race car from *this website*.


I hope the guys dont mind but I took the liberty of answering these questions from this thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *mej3* »_What can you tell me about the 5 cylinder 2.4 liter diesel engine from canadian and european eurovans?

Its just like the 1.6TD engines following the Indirect injection scheme.Knowing VAG and their need to use lego.I would say that the pistons and rods are the same as the 1.9TD units,NOT TDi as TDi pistons have a bowl in them.The rods between the 2 may be the same but unfortunately I dont have any infront of me to clarify.

_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_Is that figure on stock internals? Can it be swapped in a MK2?
















Knowing you mate,anything is possible







.I would love to see a 2.5TDi converted into a Mk2,Mk3 or even MK4 shell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice....


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

if someones gets it into an MK2 be sure to contact me because i would do the same.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (okanTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okanTDI* »_if someones gets it into an MK2 be sure to contact me because i would do the same.


x2


----------



## peteman (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought my 03 Golf was the endurance TDi car. I drive 240 km round trip to work and have clocked 179 000 km in just under three years.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (peteman)*

A 850TD engine in a A3 shell would be really nice. Wonder what transmission they use.....


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_Wonder what transmission they use.....

Discussed back on the first page of this thread, the gearbox is from the 850TD. It's quite short to allow the 5cyl to fit transverse.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (QuickTD)*

Fantastic.... I have been trying to figure out a way to shoehorn a I5 850TD motor in a Scirocco II.....
Using the I5 850TD/TDI engine and transmission, is this install possible in an A2/A3/A4 chassis?
Scirocco power:
http://video.google.com/videop...86321


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its a V12.Audi's first V12...








not only are we kissing the W8 goodbye,but looks as though the W12 is on its way out.
Imagine an A8 owner walking into a dealership and being approached by the sales agent.I could just picture it now...
*Sales agent :* "excuse me Sir,would you like your A8 with a V12TDi or W12?"
*customer :* "whats wrong with a V10 TDi"
*sales agent :* "nothing at all,just that Audi decided to reinvent the wheel again and add 2 more cylinders to the allready highly successful engine"
*customer :* "If I wanted a V12 I would have bought a Mercedes-Benz"









highly successful? 
stateside? 
i have seen one TDI Toureg on the road since it came out.. i've seen more Gallardos on the road than V10 touregs since not many people are going to spend that much $$ for a diesel....


----------



## QuickTD (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I would expect to do a bunch of custom mount fabrication, but it would appear that the 850TD drivetrain package will fit between the frame rails of a Mk4, which are pretty much the same width as the Mk2/3.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (QuickTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_I would expect to do a bunch of custom mount fabrication, but it would appear that the 850TD drivetrain package will fit between the frame rails of a Mk4, which are pretty much the same width as the Mk2/3. 

That is a tight squeeze.... but, I am confident that it can be done in an A4, maybe in an A3, forget trying in an A2 chassis.......


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Godlike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godlike* »_
highly successful? 
stateside? 
i have seen one TDI Toureg on the road since it came out.. i've seen more Gallardos on the road than V10 touregs since not many people are going to spend that much $$ for a diesel.... 

Watch the Le Mans 24hours race the 17-18 june,then maybe you will have some insight of what a Diesel can go for.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (NORSK)*

umm.. in the R10, but that's hardly street legal, man.. 
and in it's first outing, one of the two cars retired from overheating..








70 grand for a derv drinker is no easy sell when you can get full spec full size Escalade for 56.. 
were money not a question, i'd keep the Jetta and go buy a Elise


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Godlike)*

Well the Audi V12 did win the Sebring 12hours race.
Must be a sad event to loose for a diesel huh?
We will see how the Le Mans is going


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
Must be a sad event to loose to a *diesel* huh?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice.......


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickTD* »_I would expect to do a bunch of custom mount fabrication, but it would appear that the 850TD drivetrain package will fit between the frame rails of a Mk4, which are pretty much the same width as the Mk2/3. 

Well thats what I was thinking as well.Ive seen an Inline-5 out of an S2 bolted transversely into a MK2 but I cant seem to find the pics.
Whatever the case this engine definitely belongs in a MK4,not a MK3 or 2...








Also rumour has it that the new Golf MK5's might get an Inline-5 TDi engine and the upcoming D4 Audi A8 will get the same engine in the LeMans R10








TDi techonology has really taken the world by storm but the big question is why now?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well thats what I was thinking as well.
TDi techonology has really taken the world by storm but the big question is why now?

When well maintained, TDI engines are stout, reliable and fun to drive.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its actually a Volvo 850 TD gearbox...

Bump for more info.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What I wanna know is if the 2.5TDi out of these volvos has an immobilizer. How would one wire this up? Would it be possible to put a fully mechanical pump from a 2.5td onto the 2.5tdi?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Goat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goat* »_What I wanna know is if the 2.5TDi out of these volvos has an immobilizer. How would one wire this up? Would it be possible to put a fully mechanical pump from a 2.5td onto the 2.5tdi? 

Apparantly so, *CLICK ME*.
So just to update this,I have not forgotten the 2.5TDI I have sitting on the palet.Ideally I would like to end up with something like this:

























but as it stands right now I have too many projects and not enough funds for them all.Eventually this WILL happen...anymore info you guys can contribute will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

iirc the Bora TDI Wagon racecar had something like 350 hp and 650 lb/ft of torque.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Dave926)*

I'm more interested in seeing the validity of using the 1.9L 4cyl TDI block in an endurance racecar.
From my own experience the conservative A/R and restrictive exhausts are the weak points on the stock / near-stock TDI's.
Finding a good mix between torque / power and lower EGT's with good fuel consumption would be ideal. 
It would also depend on the track, a short circuit with lots of turns, you'd probably live in 3rd gear and want a quick-spooling turbo like a VNT 17 (49 VA or VB).... The VNT20's run super-cool and provide tons of top end power, but usually start at 52 A/R or higher...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_I'm more interested in seeing the validity of using the 1.9L 4cyl TDI block in an endurance racecar.

See I would look into the 4CYL as it would make things alot easier and I could use the TT bellhousing + Haldex system BUT I allready have the 2.5TDI motor sitting on a palet.Its been sitting there for a very long time now and I have a serious aching to build this car.
I have started collecting parts such as the MKIV KW suspension and the Helix replica VWMS head lights.
Would I like to see a 4 cyl TDI done?Sure...but @ the same time which one and what will I do with this 2.5 motor.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Would I like to see a 4 cyl TDI done?Sure...but @ the same time which one and what will I do with this 2.5 motor.

Make that a separate project or put it in a sandrail


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have seen some incredible results from the '99-03 ALH TDI. In my region, the BRM / BEW's are just starting to be explored in the 200hp+ territories. A shop I used to work at was able to get 265hp out of an ALH TDI with a borked tune and no VNT control. The power delivery looked identical to a VR6, so nobody believed the results. Hopefully in the next few weeks that car will hit the rollers again with a proper tune and a full exhaust. 
I'm in a similar boat as you, I want to modify my TDI in ways that allow maximum power / torque, without having to worry about EGT's and heat soak.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Golf TDI-R Endurance Racecar - Interesting (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_I have seen some incredible results from the '99-03 ALH TDI. In my region, the BRM / BEW's are just starting to be explored in the 200hp+ territories. A shop I used to work at was able to get 265hp out of an ALH TDI with a borked tune and no VNT control. The power delivery looked identical to a VR6, so nobody believed the results. Hopefully in the next few weeks that car will hit the rollers again with a proper tune and a full exhaust. 
 
I know the boys on the west coast have really unlocked the TDI motors (Malone et all).It will be interesting to see what they do MORE with the Inline-4's.I am seriously considering selling the A6 motor and starting over again but realistically what inline-4 would I start with.Even the new TSI Jetta does not have a Diesel motor.

_Quote, originally posted by *TSI Jetta* »_








































*Super and turbocharged Jetta*
Today at the Autosport International racing show at the NEC in Birmingham, UK Volkswagen revealed their new VW Jetta TSI Sport. The Jetta TSI Racer will make it first racing appearance on Easter Monday at the Oulton Park Volkswagen Racing Cup race.
The Volkswagen Racing UK team have upped the horsepower from 170 hp to 230 hp in the supercharged and turbocharged 1.4 liter 16-valve engine. Last year the engine was under the bonnet of the Golf, Volkswagen Racing UK’s Melissa Wright said: “We learned a lot about the engine during the course of 2007 and we have incorporated that knowledge into the new installation.”
The engine-driven supercharger and exhaust gas powered turbocharger supply the racer with low rev supercharging while the turbo kicks in at higher engine speeds. This results in no turbo lag and high torque through a wide range of engine RPM. The engine was named Best New Engine of 2006 in the International Engine of the Year Awards.

VOLKSWAGEN JETTA TSI RACER MAKES DEBUT AT AUTOSPORT SHOW
Volkswagen’s latest track challenger, a supercharged and turbocharged Jetta saloon, was unveiled today (Thursday) in Britain.
The Jetta TSI Sport made its debut at the Autosport International racing car show at Birmingham’s NEC, taking centre stage on the British Racing and Sports Car Club stand. The new machine will take to the track for the first time on Easter Monday (24 March) in the opening round of the Hankook-backed Volkswagen Racing Cup, at Oulton Park.
In road-going form the Jetta’s 1.4-litre, 16-valve engine produces 170 PS but the engineers at Volkswagen Racing UK, with the help of their technology partners at Superchips, Milltek Sport and Turbo Dynamics, have boosted this to 230 PS.
The TSI power unit was proven in competition last season under the bonnet of a Golf; Volkswagen Racing UK’s Melissa Wright believes that the Jetta TSI is a potential race winner: ‘We learned a lot about the engine during the course of 2007 and we have incorporated that knowledge into the new installation,’ she said. ‘In the right hands and with some development mileage under it, the new car will be a front-runner, I am sure.’
The TSI features an engine-driven supercharger and an exhaust gas powered turbocharger, arranged in series; the supercharger operates at lower engine speeds and the turbo cuts in as revs rise. The result is excellent driveability and performance throughout the rev range, with no turbo lag and high maximum torque. The power unit was named
It’s not only in Britain that the Jetta will be cutting a dash this season – the Sports Car Club of America is to stage a championship for turbodiesel-powered machines. The Jetta TDI Cup will launch in May.
In the UK, the Jetta TSI Sport will be raced by selected motoring and motor sport journalists. The Volkswagen Racing Cup expands to 14 rounds this year and will once again be the chief saloon-race support to the British Formula 3 and British GT Championships.
The Volkswagen Racing Cup in association with Hankook is further supported by Augustus Martin, Castrol, ECM Vehicle Delivery, Milltek Sport, Mondial Assistance, KW Automotive, Superchips, TNT Logistics, Turbo Dynamics, Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles and Volkswagen Financial Services UK.
Jetta TSI Sport racing version
Engine capacity (litres / cc) 1.4 /1390 
Configuration 4 cyl, 16v, turbocharged and supercharged 
Engine management Volkswagen Racing mapping 
Power output (PS) 230 (standard model 170) 
Drive Front-wheel drive 
Gearbox Six speed sport ratios, limited slip differential 
Clutch Sintered metal plate 
Exhaust system Bespoke race system with race catalyst 
Shell Production shell, fully stripped
welded-in multi-point roll cage to FIA standard 
Safety Recaro HANS racing seat, six-point harness, plumbed-in extinguisher system 
Steering Power assisted rack and pinion 
Brakes 360 mm VWR ventilated front discs,
12 pot calipers
VWR ventilated rear discs,
ABS disabled
Adjustable bias 
Front suspension VWR two-way adjustable race dampers
Adjustable anti-roll bar
Solid bushes 
Rear suspension Multi-link production suspension, VWR two-way adjustable race dampers
Adjustable anti-roll bar
Solid bushes 
Wheels 18 in BBS alloy wheels 
Tyres Hankook slick/wet
225/40 ZR18 
Weight objective 1223 kg 
Lubricants Castrol 



_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_
I'm in a similar boat as you, I want to modify my TDI in ways that allow maximum power / torque, without having to worry about EGT's and heat soak. 

Heat soak?See the massive size of that intercooler?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know, did anyone ever find out what transmission they were using in the 850TD?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You know, did anyone ever find out what transmission they were using in the 850TD?

Well according to the guys on Sweedespeed these are the following transmission codes available:
AW50-42 Asian Warner - Automatic
M66 - Manual (Found in the S60,supposed to have the same bell housing).


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Speaking of the TSI VWMS, have you seen the TDI Cup Jetta?

_Quote, originally posted by *SCCA* »_









Photo:Volkswagen of America, Inc.
LAS VEGAS, Nev. (November 1, 2007) – Volkswagen of America, Inc. announced at the 2007 SEMA Show that it will bring TDI clean diesel technology to select North American race tracks starting in May 2008. The Jetta TDI Cup series will be sanctioned by the Sports Car Club of America (SCCA) Pro Racing Ltd., and will appear at up to eight major racing venues in North America during 2008. 
“The Jetta TDI Cup racing series will celebrate Volkswagen’s diesel technology and heritage in motorsports as good, clean fun,” said Stefan Jacoby, CEO, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “Not only will the young drivers gain real-life track experience in a factory-prepared race vehicle, it will allow them to develop their own mindset of today’s clean diesel technology, and foster increased awareness of its advantages in this new era of environmental sensitivity.”
The Jetta TDI Cup shifts gears from the previously announced GTI program, allowing Volkswagen to showcase the power and performance of its new clean diesel technology, available in the upcoming 2009 Jetta TDI sedan and SportWagen. With up to 30 Jetta TDI’s competing in the hands of aspiring, young drivers, this unique motorsport offering will highlight a new, exciting platform of racing that does not currently exist – a full field of clean diesel powered vehicles. 
“With the Jetta TDI Cup, Volkswagen has created an amazing platform to develop young drivers and expand their knowledge about clean and quiet diesel technology,” said Robert Wildberger, president and CEO, SCCA Pro Racing, Inc. “We look forward to the series in hopes that it will attract more attention to the drivers and advantages of diesel power.”
The Jetta TDI Cup racecars will be optimized for track performance and safety. To focus on the skill of the young drivers and to ensure performance parity, proper maintenance and safety standards, all vehicles will be owned and maintained by Volkswagen. The heart of the Jetta TDI Cup racing vehicle will be the all-new, high-tech 2.0-liter four-cylinder TDI clean diesel engine rated at 170 horsepower and nearly 300 ft.-lbs. of torque in racing trim. The Jetta TDI race vehicles will be outfitted with a six-speed automatic DSG® transmission, electro-mechanical power rack-and-pinion steering system, and advanced multi-link fully independent race-tuned suspension, driver airbag supplemental restraint system, and four-wheel ABS racing brakes. 
Signifying Volkswagen’s environmental commitment, the Jetta TDI Cup series will be certified as CarbonFree by Carbonfund.org. Additional program details will be available at http://www.vwmotorsportusa.com by mid-November 2007. .


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Speaking of the TSI VWMS, have you seen the TDI Cup Jetta?


Not in person but I have researched it.Well the search of parts continues....Matt is trying to get me the OEM head lights and other body components.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Apparently the bumper should be available at dealers already if not shortly if you're looking for that... thunderbunny come OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_Apparently the bumper should be available at dealers already if not shortly if you're looking for that... thunderbunny come OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am building a MKIV...not a V fan yet.


----------



## Airwolf2 (Apr 24, 2008)

The 5 cylinder engine in the endurance racer, which veichle does it come from? It doesnt look like a PD?
Do you have the VW Transporter Vans in the US? The ones with the 174bhp 5 cylinder diesel? Im thinking about the possibility of the fitment of them into the Mk4. The transporter also come with the 1.9Tdi engine also.
So here is my thought, you can get the 2.5 5cyl Mk5 in the US. What gearbox does this run? Surley the engine must be of similar dimensions to the 2.5 5cyl diesel found in the transporter. Im wondering wheter the 2.5 Mk5 gearbox would fit onto the 2.5 Tdi engine and then fit into the mk4? Of course gearatios would also need addressing.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

It comes from a Volvo 850TD. Same engine is in the T4 Transporter and various early TDI Audis.
Anyway, we don't have the T5 Transporter in the US, and the only T4s we got have gasoline engines - the 2.5L Audi 5-cyl gasser, the 12v 2.8L VR6, and the 24v 2.8L VR6.
Canada got a 2.4L non-turbo 5-cyl indirect injection diesel, pushing out an amazing 75 hp.
Anyway, the Mk5 is a wider car than the Mk4. Also, the 2.5 gasser has a timing chain, such that it's not as wide as the 2.5 5-cyl TDI.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Airwolf2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airwolf2* »_
So here is my thought, you can get the 2.5 5cyl Mk5 in the US. What gearbox does this run?

Any of the 4 cylinder gearboxes (02J/02A/020/etc).The problem is the new I5's is much shorter than the old TDI and Audi 5 cylinder engines.


----------



## Airwolf2 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The new I5 is shorter? Surley thats a good thing. So it may be possible to fit it into the Mk4 platform then?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Right, but the new I5 in question is a gasser, and there's no diesel based on it. :/


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Airwolf2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airwolf2* »_The new I5 is shorter? Surley thats a good thing. So it may be possible to fit it into the Mk4 platform then?

Well considering the Bettle is a MKIV I would say yes allthough no one had tried it yet.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Ooh, I forgot about the Beetle 2.5.


----------



## Airwolf2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a T5 unit for sale in Germany. It looks like it doesnt run a cambelt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Bus-T5-M...wItem



_Modified by Airwolf2 at 7:10 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Airwolf2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airwolf2* »_Here is a T5 unit for sale in Germany. It looks like it doesnt run a cambelt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-Bus-T5-M...wItem

Nice engine but I allready have the A6 motor similar to what is in the original race car.


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that wagon is the biz


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

reading this thread gives me hope that maybe I could fit my turboed 7a 5 cylinder into my GTi?
I know it wouldnt be a bolt up ordeal, but maybe with a bit of frame notching?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

anyone with better pictures or additional information?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

WAUOla said:


> anyone with better pictures or additional information?


what information would you like?


----------



## Gino_GTi (Sep 10, 2012)

greatings from Poland










:wave:


----------

